
Elon Musk testifies he’s financially illiquid, court filing says - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-10-16/elon-musk-testifies-defamation-case-cave-diver
======
zelly
It would be a red flag if he weren't. Imagine if he were hoarding cash while
preaching his vision of the future which seems a few trillion shy of
launching. It would be borderline fraudulent. If you have a lot of cash, it
means you either really don't know what to do with it or think all companies
are on the brink of failure and will underperform the dollar.

------
blackflame
Elon Musk is many things and his fortune has always been uniquely tied to that
mystique. Belief in Elon the man lends belief to Elon's companies which in
turn makes him valuable. But none of his companies have reached the point
where they can freely exchange that value for commodities.

------
powerbroker
I see no reason Elon Musk cannot sell Tesla stock if he were to be liable for
a judgment against him.

~~~
frittig
many times CEOs cannot sell stock because doing so might signal to others that
something bad is going to happen at that company. I recall a story of a
company that was doing well, had customers, and good stock. then suddenly
overnight the stock tanked. after researching for a while they found out what
the cause was. one of the c-level employees / founder wanted to pay for his
daughters wedding so he sold some stock. due to that some algo traders had
programmed to sell stock if the founder sells. other algo traders programmed
only to sell if both the founder and some other traders sell. well, this
spiraled out of control until the market closed for the night.

~~~
vastoi
How could they know when the founder sold stock? Is this public information?

------
MuffinFlavored
How much does he have liquid versus illiquid?

